# Roasted red pepper and garlic dip



## carnivore (Dec 3, 2003)

*Roasted red pepper and garlic dip*

2 large red sweet peppers
1 head garlic
8 oz. sour cream
3 oz. cream cheese, softened
1/2 tsp salt
2 tbsp chopped green onion
2 tsp dried basil

1.  Cut top of garlic head off (the stem part).  Grill red peppers and the head of garlic until all sides of red pepper are blistered & blackened and garlic is soft and squeezable.  Remove from grill, set aside garlic,  and wrap peppers in aluminum foil for 20 minutes.
2.  Remove red peppers from foil and peel the charred skin off--it should come off easily.  Cut stems off peppers.  Quarter peppers and remove seeds and veins.  Coarsely chop.
3.  Squeeze garlic cloves out of husk and into a blender or food processor.    Add all other ingredients.  Blend to a puree.  Serve warm or chilled with crackers, bread, veggies, or whatever else.


----------



## kitchenelf (Dec 3, 2003)

Just in time for holiday entertaining - this sounds much better than some kind of dried soup with sour cream  :P


----------

